# Judo in Huntsville, Alabama



## thelightskinprince (Apr 7, 2021)

Hello, I am searching for a dojo in the Huntsville, Alabama area to train in the summer. If you have any information, please let me know. Best!


----------



## dvcochran (Apr 7, 2021)

thelightskinprince said:


> Hello, I am searching for a dojo in the Huntsville, Alabama area to train in the summer. If you have any information, please let me know. Best!


I used to be in that area a lot for TKD related stuff. I do not remember any schools that are exclusively Judo but there are a couple of good MMA/BJJ schools that incorporate Judo I have been in. 
Check out Arsenal BJJ & Powell's. 
Best of luck and let us know how things go.


----------



## thelightskinprince (Jun 2, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> I used to be in that area a lot for TKD related stuff. I do not remember any schools that are exclusively Judo but there are a couple of good MMA/BJJ schools that incorporate Judo I have been in.
> Check out Arsenal BJJ & Powell's.
> Best of luck and let us know how things go.


My apologies for the late reply, but I did find a judo school by the name of Webster's. I also wanted to thank you for taking the time out to respond to my thread. Best!


----------

